# Olympia,WA Bicycle Swap Meet



## Lusk (Jul 27, 2018)

*OLYMPIA BICYCLE SWAP MEET*
WHEN:
August 4, 2018 @ 10:00 am – 5:00 pm
WHERE:
Yauger Park
530 Alta St SW
Olympia, WA 98502
USA
This will be are 8th year! We have seen a little bit of everything at this swap. There is no limit in space so bring everything you have. Swap spats are $10 per person.


----------

